# RSS



## Jimster (May 8, 2006)

It appears that using RSS I can have TUGBBS on my homepage.  How is this done, because it doesn't seem to work?


----------



## copper (May 9, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> It appears that using RSS I can have TUGBBS on my homepage.  How is this done, because it doesn't seem to work?



If you mean having the tugbbs listed in your RSS reader then you will need to subscribe to http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/ in whatever reader you choose. 

You should be aware that only the most recent 15 tug posts will show up in the RSS reader and that anything older will be skipped over. 

I've used several different RSS readers (feedreader, sharpreader, Sage and currently using RSS bandit). If you post what reader you are using I might be able to walk you through on setting up the tug rss feed if you have problems subscribing.


----------



## Jimster (May 10, 2006)

Thanks copper- with insight from your post I actually managed to do that myself!  Now I can read the most recent posts without having to move from my homepage.


----------



## copper (May 11, 2006)

Great...enjoy


----------

